# Need urgent help - CPT 93965 clarification



## audree20 (Feb 12, 2009)

My office needs clarification for using 93965 (Noninvasive physiologic studies of extremity veins, complete bilateral study (eg, Doppler waveform analysis with responses to compression and other maneuvers, phleborheography, impedance plethysmography).  

The question is can this code be used if you are using just one piece of equipment.  Prior to 2009 CPT changes it stated that noninvasive physiologic studies are performed using equipment separate and distinct from the duplex scanner, which included 93965.  The new wording does not contain that.  

Can someone confirm either way how this is to be coded.

Below is an example of a report we are questioning.

Venous Insufficiency Study:
Comparison deep venous duplex Doppler ultrasound from same day.
On the left, the greater saphenous vein is patent.  Although it is normal in diameter at 4 to 5 mm, there is significant reflux throughout from the upper segment to the lower segment.  Maximum reflux is seen T the mid portion at 2.8 seconds.  The left short saphenous vein is normal in caliber and there is no reflux.

Impression:

Significant venous refulux in the left greater saphenous vein, as described.

Sorry for the lengthy question but would appreciate an answer as soon as possible.  

Thank you,
Audrey A. Kelly, CPC


----------



## heiditipherwell (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the answer to your question is in the CPT guidelines for that section "Noninvasive vascular diagnostic studies".   It clearly states "Noninvasive physiologic studies are performed using equipment separate and distinct from the duplex scanner.  93965 is listed amongst the codes listed after that statement.
Hope that helps.
Heidi


----------

